# Siena and her kids



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you think Sienna is a purebred boer, or a mix? Just curious.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I would say mixed with Nubian, could be a couple generations back but those ears have me saying there is Nubian her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! They are SO cute! I am so ready for more babies.  It's been 5 and 1/2 months.  

I say 88% boer.  Possibly in the lower 90's...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cute babies and momma!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.

She looks to be nubian/boer cross. The ears tell on her, LOL.


----------

